# Accidental Overdose Of Novorapid



## Evie Gavin (Jul 3, 2018)

Whilst changing my set yesterday evening I filled tubing (40cm) on Accuchek pump twice. I had wondered if anyone knows how many units this holds. I ate a bag of Jelly Babies and couple of chocolate bars in panic but realised after 2 hrs this was too much. Just curious. Also discovered I can't multitask when changing my set!!
Type 1 for 40 yrs-pump user for the past year. 
Evie


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Evie, sorry I can't answer your question about the pump, but was wondering if it actually mattered about the tubing? It's the actual pump that decides how much insulin gets delivered to your body, or perhaps I'm barking up the wrong tree, having never used a pump, in which case ignore me!

Blimey, a bag of jelly babies?  Hope you are settling down to good numbers now


----------



## Ljc (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi m welcome to the forum. That sounds scary.   Sorry I know nothing about pumps either.
You’re in good company here, their seems no end to the _fun  _we, can have with our insulin.


----------



## Evie Gavin (Jul 3, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Evie, sorry I can't answer your question about the pump, but was wondering if it actually mattered about the tubing? It's the actual pump that decides how much insulin gets delivered to your body, or perhaps I'm barking up the wrong tree, having never used a pump, in which case ignore me!
> 
> Blimey, a bag of jelly babies?  Hope you are settling down to good numbers now


I was changing my set and had already filled tubing and just had connected to cannula-hit fill tubing again instead of cannula...a little while had passed before I realised this had happened...hence my needing to apply myself totally to this task!! Yes readings are settled this morning after correction at bed time. 
Many thanks


----------



## Barbie1 (Jul 3, 2018)

My 40cm tube holds 0.7 units on my Roche Insight, so likely to be very similar I would guess. So probably no need for the whole bag of JBs!!!
No I haven't perfected the art of multi tasking yet, but I've only been on my pump for a month, so maybe that will come in time!  I keep screwing up the set change in other ways just yet though.
All good fun!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Evie,
my tubing is 60cm and that takes about 12 units to prime. So perhaps 10 units as you have a shorter tube than me. Only a guess though.

My clanger last night  was changing my set then reconnecting to the old set and filling that  I only had one biscuit to make up for the mistake as only used 0.70u for the fill.

Glad all is well with you this morning and hope you didn't feel to sick after the bag of JB's.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2018)

Barbie1 said:


> My 40cm tube holds 0.7 units on my Roche Insight, so likely to be very similar I would guess. So probably no need for the whole bag of JBs!!!


I suspect the 0.70 is for filling the cannula and not the tubing


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Evie, sorry I can't answer your question about the pump, but was wondering if it actually mattered about the tubing? It's the actual pump that decides how much insulin gets delivered to your body, or perhaps I'm barking up the wrong tree, having never used a pump, in which case ignore me!
> 
> Blimey, a bag of jelly babies?  Hope you are settling down to good numbers now


The pump only delivers what you tell it. 
Evie had disconnected her pump and filled the tubing until 5 drops of insulin came out of the end. Then the tubing is connected to the cannula which then requires you to fill the space from top to bottom of the cannula 0.70 u in this case after that anything you bolus goes straight into you hence why Evie downed the JB's


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Evie

I fully understand the issue of multi tasking!!  When I need to prime my cannula after putting a new one in I find I need to chant Prime, prime, ... until I have got hold of my test kit and done a delivery (I prefer to do the prime attached to some carbs so that my pump does not include it int eh correction calculations for active insulin).

I use an Accuchek Combo.  When I change the infusion set the tubing is primed whilst it is not connected.  This usually takes me about 20 units to get all the bubbles that have crept in in my filling the cartridge.  Once I have then started the pump (it often bleeps at me to tell me that I have forgotten to turn it back on.  Multitasking again) , put in the new cannula and connected I then need to prime the new cannula.  On the Combo this needs one unit of insulin to fill  it up.  Using my carb ratio I enter 11 g carbs to get the pump to deliver 1 unit of insulin.  If I double primed I would therefore need 11 g of carbs to counter the over dose.

I buy my jelly babies in the large bags and have a vision of you eating a complete bag.  I am amazed at what I have eaten in sheer panic.  The theory is easy, it is just the practice of sorting things out in a panic that are more complex.


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 3, 2018)

Ooopps!  Multi-tasking not an option at re-plumb time!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> The pump only delivers what you tell it.
> Evie had disconnected her pump and filled the tubing until 5 drops of insulin came out of the end. Then the tubing is connected to the cannula which then requires you to fill the space from top to bottom of the cannula 0.70 u in this case after that anything you bolus goes straight into you hence why Evie downed the JB's


Thanks for clarifying Sue


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 3, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Evie,
> my tubing is 60cm and that takes about 12 units to prime. So perhaps 10 units as you have a shorter tube than me. Only a guess though.
> 
> My clanger last night  was changing my set then reconnecting to the old set and filling that  I only had one biscuit to make up for the mistake as only used 0.70u for the fill.
> ...



Exactly right I would say. 11-12 units seems to fill my 60cm tubing and more like 18-20 units for 110cm. 

8-10 units seems likely. Medtronic pumps need you to keep the button pressed as the fill continues, and you can see the units clicking upwards.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2018)

T1s can not afford to be daft for one minute can they Evie ? Hope you are ok ! . I don't know much about an Accu-Chek pump


----------



## Evie Gavin (Jul 3, 2018)

Barbie1 said:


> My 40cm tube holds 0.7 units on my Roche Insight, so likely to be very similar I would guess. So probably no need for the whole bag of JBs!!!
> No I haven't perfected the art of multi tasking yet, but I've only been on my pump for a month, so maybe that will come in time!  I keep screwing up the set change in other ways just yet though.
> All good fun!


Many thanks....good to know


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2018)

@Barbie1 - my previous pump cannulas (Roche Combo pump) took 0.7 units to prime.  I used right angled Teflon cannulas, the right angled metal cannulas took 1u and the 'smaller angled' Teflon ones took 1.3u) The 60cm tubing took 12u but I set the 'prime tubing' amount on the pump itself to 15u ISTR, since you prime the tubing before you attach it to the cannula with Roche pumps, so the last 3u dripped out of the end of the tubing hence I always knew the whole tube was full of insulin.  You then attach the loose end of the tubing to your cannula and then prime the cannula and providing you had already got the new cannula in situ ready to do that, the screen on the pump would automatically have gone to 'Prime cannula' so you just push a button to tell it to do that.

At the end of which it asks ' Resume insulin delivery' or words to that effect, and you press a button to confirm 'Yes'.

Other makes of pumps do things differently - so please don't get confused when one person says this and another that, if it isn't exactly the same set-up as you have!

@Evie Gavin  did say it was an Accu-chek pump so that means it is a Roche one - but didn't say whether it was a Combo or an Insight - and each of these is different in quite a lot of ways which I won't confuse anyone with at the moment!  LOL  
PS Evie - doesn't it say somewhere in the handbook what the tubing holds, and have you not altered the prime amount on the pump (or handset depending which one) to whatever you actually need plus a bit to replace the ubiquitous airshot?


----------



## Evie Gavin (Jul 3, 2018)

trophywench said:


> @Barbie1 - my previous pump cannulas (Roche Combo pump) took 0.7 units to prime.  I used right angled Teflon cannulas, the right angled metal cannulas took 1u and the 'smaller angled' Teflon ones took 1.3u) The 60cm tubing took 12u but I set the 'prime tubing' amount on the pump itself to 15u ISTR, since you prime the tubing before you attach it to the cannula with Roche pumps, so the last 3u dripped out of the end of the tubing hence I always knew the whole tube was full of insulin.  You then attach the loose end of the tubing to your cannula and then prime the cannula and providing you had already got the new cannula in situ ready to do that, the screen on the pump would automatically have gone to 'Prime cannula' so you just push a button to tell it to do that.
> 
> At the end of which it asks ' Resume insulin delivery' or words to that effect, and you press a button to confirm 'Yes'.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that info
Yes-insight pump. I just panicked and didn't look at hand book....some serious reading WILL be done Jenny!!


----------



## Evie Gavin (Jul 3, 2018)

THANK you everyone for your info. Appreciate your concern. All's well now. Need to pay more attention to my actions!


----------



## Radders (Jul 3, 2018)

I’ve never bothered changing the prime amount on my pump - I just watch it very carefully and stop it as soon as I see drops appear (unless I spot a bubble in which case I let that feed through first).


----------

